# Steering wobble on a new e591



## 100826 (Sep 3, 2006)

Have any of you guys spotted the thread in Tech/Mech about this? Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

KeithH said:


> Have any of you guys spotted the thread in Tech/Mech about this? Has anyone experienced the same?


Is this something to do with tracking or balancing or something totally different.


----------

